# private plates



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

what plates do you have and is there any that you would love but cant afford.my car has C15TTT.was already on but it supposed to look like TT.my wifes called angela so hers is AN52ELA and my truck is Y4 FKA cos thats what i say when i hit my finger with a hammer.  .my surname is FRENCH so would like to have F123NCH but its 11 grand.can always hope.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Here's my VXR. plate, Actually H8GGX









Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I have J11AJS on the Golf E8AJS on yellow and R50AJS on the qS the two I would love are 11 AJS and AJS 11 as I was born on the 11th and AJS are my initials


----------



## Travis199 (Jan 6, 2013)

I've got T24VES as my surname is Traves. Was a bargain at £250!


----------



## Travis199 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Here's my VXR. plate, Actually H8GGX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How on earth do you get away with that!!??


----------



## chubby 46 (Mar 17, 2009)

The wife's and mine


----------



## Travis199 (Jan 6, 2013)

chubby 46 said:


> The wife's and mine


Haha that's brilliant


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

c15 ttt said:


> my car has C15TTT.was already on but it supposed to look like TT.


Hmmm.. Looks rude to me. .


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

As a play on my dyslexia I'm known as SIMNO to those closest to me. 
So... Appropriately my reg is S3MNO

I wouldn't mind bringing the two sections together actually. It's say as 
S3 MNO at the moment. Anyone know any good plate suppliers?

What I would love is 
S1MON for obvious reasons. 
Last I knew, it was on a Lexus in and around leeds.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

This Is mine...










Was bought by my lovely parents for a 21st birthday present..

E for Ellie or Elle which all my family and some friends call me, 10 is my birthdate and CEH is my initials Chantelle Elouise Harris 

Love it   

Chubby your plates are amazing 8)


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

simno44 said:


> I wouldn't mind bringing the two sections together actually. It's say as
> S3 MNO at the moment. Anyone know any good plate suppliers?


Wouldn't that be illegal? You should be careful, as I think there are a few Police officers on this forum...


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Spandex said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't mind bringing the two sections together actually. It's say as
> ...


Smart arse. Lol. 
I'd only do the front.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

This doesn't mean a thing to me, other than I bought it 16yrs ago when I had a Mk1 Astra GTE. Thought it was worth slapping on the TT just to hide the age of the car.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

simno44 said:


> c15 ttt said:
> 
> 
> > my car has C15TTT.was already on but it supposed to look like TT.
> ...


+1. Exactly my first thought.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

CWM3 said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> > c15 ttt said:
> ...


Glad I'm not the only dirty minded warrior lol.

Makes me laugh actually because when ever I C1 5TT appear in a thread I read it as the affor mentioned lady on button lol.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

jesus.these are mint plates.gives the car an identity.simon,i had never thought of my plate in that way mate.youve taken away her innocence :lol: .if i catch her even looking at another tt...the only naughty one is Y4 FKA...you [email protected]@ker.  .im sure you know where S1MON lives.you probs know everything about all of us with your dodgey police lap top :lol:


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

c15 ttt said:


> jesus.these are mint plates.gives the car an identity.simon,i had never thought of my plate in that way mate.youve taken away her innocence :lol: .if i catch her even looking at another tt...the only naughty one is Y4 FKA...you [email protected]@ker.  .im sure you know where S1MON lives.you probs know everything about all of us with your dodgey police lap top :lol:


Haha! Just checked.

its now on a:
Year - 1998 
Vehicle - 355 ferrari Berlinetta - GTB
Colour - red
Fuel - petrol 
Model - coupe

What ever one of those is.


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

My wife totalled a Morris Minor many years ago and the numbers now on the TT. - 321BBX

Our first Minor was 633RTA- lots of confusion and hassle with police and the AA as RTA means road traffic accident.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

lotuselanplus2s said:


> My wife totalled a Morris Minor many years ago and the numbers now on the TT. - 321BBX
> 
> Our first Minor was 633RTA- lots of confusion and hassle with police and the AA as RTA means road traffic accident.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


Incidentally not used these days. As it draws the preconception that the event was indeed an "accident"

The term today is RTC defined as collision or crash.

Bit of pub trivia for you there


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

PAS 55

My initials lucky numbers 5


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

Haha! Just checked.

its now on a:
Year - 1998 
Vehicle - 355 ferrari Berlinetta - GTB
Colour - red
Fuel - petrol 
Model - coupe

What ever one of those is.[/quote]

:lol: .nice one


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

c15 ttt said:


> Haha! Just checked.
> 
> its now on a:
> Year - 1998
> ...


 :lol: .nice one[/quote]

I just had a Nosey on google. 
It's one the icons. 








Nice to know my names sake has a bit of brass put away lol.


----------



## Travis199 (Jan 6, 2013)

My wifes plate was E6CMH which was on her Mini, we sold it a while ago and just checked and its now on a 02 180 silver TT!

Wonder if they are on here :lol:


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

[
I just had a Nosey on google. 
It's one the icons. 

Nice to know my names sake has a bit of brass put away lol.[/quote]

must be one of those new police probationers. :lol: :lol:


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

c15 ttt said:


> jesus.these are mint plates.gives the car an identity.simon,i had never thought of my plate in that way mate.youve taken away her innocence :lol: .if i catch her even looking at another tt...the only naughty one is Y4 FKA...you [email protected]@ker.  .im sure you know where S1MON lives.you probs know everything about all of us with your dodgey police lap top :lol:


LOL, that's funny, although I do wonder sometimes when seeing a plate with a potential double meaning if the owner is having a laugh or just oblivious to it.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

i bought the tt with the plate already on.he was called simon and he bought the plate cos it was as close as he could get to si`s tt.our other plates were bought by us.im always trying to interpret peoples reg plates.its hard for me to get a plate cos ive got a [email protected] name...ian


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Keep thinking about buying T5 MMU

Space it as "T5MM U"

Sort of resembles Tomm, will keep me happy at £250


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Got

T7 KLC on my car and T7 LLC on the wife's.

Got mine when I had the TT as I like private plates. While the wife wasn't that fussed about getting one, once I bought it for her, she loved it.

Mine's been on three cars now, and the wife's has been on a Golf V5, an A4 1.9TDi saloon, an A4 2.5 V6 TDi, a MINI Cooper hatch and currently a MINI Cooper Cab.

Keep looking out for T7 PLC to put on certificate for my daughter, but it's not come up.

Saw my perfect plate (K3LLS) up for sale twice now and both times it's been unaffordable. Once, when I was a student, it was £1,400 and then I saw it recently and it was £9,000.


----------



## audittpaul (Oct 17, 2012)

My plate is:

P40 LWK , I sometimes have it spaced on rear plate as P40L WK , my name is Paul W******k

My wife has S44 MWK and called Samantha (Sam) so S44M WK

Both was £250 each from DVLA inc transfers etc BARGAINS : )


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I really like private plates but if i saw the majority of the above they mean nothing... private plates should be pretty obvious to others to get the effect in my opinion. A couple look good though


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Danny1 said:


> I really like private plates but if i saw the majority of the above they mean nothing... private plates should be pretty obvious to others to get the effect in my opinion. A couple look good though


The thing is the ones which are obvious to everyone cost a lot of money!

BU51LUV is a good one along with the matching TT one, but I am more than happy with my £250 one 

F1LTH was bought from DVLA for £250, but sadly not to me.


----------



## chubby 46 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the nice comments, but u just need to be a bit creative, as both plates were £250 each


----------



## mauvedipstick15 (Jan 25, 2011)

Just bought ---JO11 ODW for my grandson --Joel Odwyer---it will have to stay on retention as he is only 13 in march   thinking ahead for birthday present. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, My initials.










Hoggy.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Danny1 said:


> I really like private plates but if i saw the majority of the above they mean nothing... private plates should be pretty obvious to others to get the effect in my opinion. A couple look good though


I disagree with that.

Certain plates are meant to spell a word - in which case it should be obvious - others are simply a way a personalising the car to a person.

I've seen some great ones over the years including:

G 5POT on a TVR
MED1C on a Volvo V70
J4PAN on a Honda
And

NOT 1 & BUT 2 on matching Rolls Royces on a drive.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

Certain plates are meant to spell a word - in which case it should be obvious - others are simply a way a personalising the car to a person.

I've seen some great ones over the years including:

G 5POT on a TVR
MED1C on a Volvo V70
J4PAN on a Honda
And

NOT 1 & BUT 2 on matching Rolls Royces on a drive.[/quote]

+1 mate.its more a personal touch.i used to work for a cancer surgeon whos plate was B16 OPS but the 6 was slightly altered to be more of a G


----------



## Andi.k (Jan 5, 2013)

I wouldn't mind bringing the two sections together actually. It's say as 
S3 MNO at the moment. Anyone know any good plate suppliers?

Hi mate,

Try these: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-Number-Pl ... 2ebaf2c6d4

You can space them out on their template to have a play and physically see what it looks like, I used this before I brought my personal plate to see how it looked.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Plates that stay within the law are ok. It's the illegal deliberately mis placed or altered ones, and the arrogance of their owners, that bugs me. They must really have a need to be noticed.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Kell said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> > I really like private plates but if i saw the majority of the above they mean nothing... private plates should be pretty obvious to others to get the effect in my opinion. A couple look good though
> ...


And all those are clear and obvious......... :lol:

most of peoples so far are just random 3 letters that are their initials but to everyone else mean nothing, thats my point. Lets face it, private plates are mostly bought for show, next reason they are bought is to hide the age of the car.

Now before the arguments start coming " i bought mine to personalise my car" "I have one because i like it and dont care what others think" blah blah blah thats rubbish, you have got initials or 3 letters that sort of sound half like a surname etc because you couldnt find/afford better, not because thats all you wanted


----------



## Sethers21 (Jul 23, 2012)

Heres mine. Was try to get as close to timmys as i could. Pretty happy with that for £250 from dvla all in.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

K4 mmybut some guy in Scotland has it on a rust bucket


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Plates that stay within the law are ok. It's the illegal deliberately mis placed or altered ones, and the arrogance of their owners, that bugs me. They must really have a need to be noticed.


I'm the same!!! Ut looks stupid!!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Danny1 said:


> And all those are clear and obvious......... :lol:
> 
> most of peoples so far are just random 3 letters that are their initials but to everyone else mean nothing, thats my point. Lets face it, private plates are mostly bought for show, next reason they are bought is to hide the age of the car.
> 
> Now before the arguments start coming " i bought mine to personalise my car" "I have one because i like it and dont care what others think" blah blah blah thats rubbish, you have got initials or 3 letters that sort of sound half like a surname etc because you couldnt find/afford better, not because thats all you wanted


Exactly. I was once talking to some idiot friend of a friend and she was telling me about her amazing private plate. It was basically a random collection of letters and numbers, and she proceeded to explain how this letter was the first letter of her grandads name, that number was her dads birthday, that letter is the first letter of her mums maiden name, etc... Frankly, I think you could have stuck any old crap on there and she'd have found a deep personal meaning in it.

The underlying rule of looking good in any situation is to look like you're not even trying. With private plates, if they only sort of say a word if you squint and ignore half the numbers, it looks like you're trying.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Yes but k4 mmy would good!!!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Look good I meant ( obviously )


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

I have E15 HEL for the TT............................E1 5HEL

and for the Polo i have .................S23 LLB


----------



## EdwardRW (Nov 2, 2012)

My parents bought mine T21 ERW for my 21st birthday.

T for Teddy as thats what they call me
21 for my 21st birthday
ERW are my initials Edward Robert Wragg

Its pretty personal to me and all my friends and family know its me so thats all that matters.

EDD1E was one i really wanted but when i looked it up it was for sale for £325,000 couldnt quite stump up the cash for that one.

Seen AUD1 on a black TTS recently that was pretty awesome too and must have cost a bomb!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Mine's TT52 MAG.

It was already on the car and doesn't mean anything to me other than it's a TT and I bought it from a woman called Margaret!


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

The Mrs has 1 FKR on hers, does get quite a few comments ( 1 f*cker)


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

This is our 206 "moo". It's now parked in the shed, SORN'd. The plates are probably worth more than the car!
My wife had a full cow-print interior.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Pugwash69 said:


> This is our 206 "moo". It's now parked in the shed, SORN'd. The plates are probably worth more than the car!
> My wife had a full cow-print interior.


You could sell that to a milk man or farmer for a very fine figure!!! Ever thaught if buying a cheep replacement reg as an investment and selling the moo on. At a much higher price??? 
300 for a replacement. 
1000 upwards I'd say for a farmer who really wanted one. 
700 profit margin  lol.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

We bought the Moo plate for £250 a few years back, so I still have the original plates. The trouble at the moment is the DVLA seem to insist the car you take plates from has to be MOT'd, so we'll have to get the old thing fixed and road-worthy just to get the plates off.
Someone correct me if I'm wrong.

A mate of mine in the Cambridgeshire plod told us that they had a score system for spotting certain cars, and ours was on it. :roll:


----------



## vanilla_ice (Jan 24, 2009)

I wish I had bought a particular plate when I had the chance. Was only £250 at the time


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Pugwash69 said:


> We bought the Moo plate for £250 a few years back, so I still have the original plates. The trouble at the moment is the DVLA seem to insist the car you take plates from has to be MOT'd, so we'll have to get the old thing fixed and road-worthy just to get the plates off.
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> A mate of mine in the Cambridgeshire plod told us that they had a score system for spotting certain cars, and ours was on it. :roll:


That MOT thing Is new to me mate.

Retention is just that. Cars MOTs shouldn't play a part.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Don't think you need an MOT. It needs to be one of the following:

1. Taxed
2. Within 12 months of the date the tax ran out
3. SORN

However if it's SORN, there must be no break between the last tax expiring and the car being SORNed. This is to stop people buying old wrecks just to get the number plate. With these rules, people would have to MOT, then tax the wreck (probably not cost effective) in order to transfer the plate, as simply SORNing it won't be enough now.


----------



## hamilton (May 10, 2012)

I want to get B173n but does that look like Biten?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

hamilton said:


> I want to get B173n but does that look like Biten?


It's not a genuine plate.

You'd either have to add two letters to the end or go for B1TEN


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

I have FUT 1A as my surname Futia. Looked for it for a long time and finally bought it about 5 years ago.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Spandex said:


> Don't think you need an MOT. It needs to be one of the following:
> 
> 1. Taxed
> 2. Within 12 months of the date the tax ran out
> ...


Ah cheers for that. I'll see if I can give them a call as they're usually helpful on the phone where the web site fails.


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

I've got...

L33JSA on my TT, and L333JSA on my 330d....I want L3JSA to finish the set and put it on my Clio but its not available.....some inconsiderate person has it on a BMW already lol


----------



## hamilton (May 10, 2012)

Kell said:


> hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > I want to get B173n but does that look like Biten?
> ...


Hmm ok
Private number plates are a good investment, so hard to find a good one


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

here it is.


----------

